# 2 Armrests for Swift Sundance



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Looking for 2 extra armrest for the above M/H for the cab seats


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Try the above, loads and loads of spares for Swift and other m/hs.

Bob


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for that tip but no arm rests


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rests*

Hi

I looked into this when I had a motorhome based on a 2006 Fiat - non MultiJet.

I was told that, as my seats had a lumbar adjustment, fitting an additional arm rest was not possible - and for this post I am assuming that you are looking for additional arm rests so that you have two per seat.

If I am correct in my assumption, then contact the firm below. I have never used them but that is who I spoke to about fitting additional arm rests.

http://www.wyvernaccessories.co.uk/

If you are just looking to replace existing armrests - ie due to wear and tear or breakage, then a Fiat agent might be able to assist.

Regards and keep us posted.

Russell


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Had no luck with armrests at all, and you assume right, we just want 2 for each seat. I am on a Breakeryard website, but no luck as yet, Neither O'Learys or Wyvern even bothered to answer my e-mail. My other option if i wait until September when the French return from hols, is i picked up a catalogue in France called www.euro-accesssoires.fr. i e-mailed them they have what i want do not know the cost yet, the French chap e-mailed me to contact him mid Sept after hols. Will try them and let you know.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rests*

Hi

Were Wyvern unable to assist?

Russell


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

No reply from Wyvern at all, not even an acknoeledgement of my enquiry.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Please try to call Tek Seating, website is http://www.tekseating.co.uk/.

They may be able to assist with certain seat manufacturers such as Aguti and Fasp.

TEK SEATING LTD
14 Decimus Park
Kingstanding way
Tunbridge Wells
Kent
TN2 3GP

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Armrests*

What is wrong with all these people, neither Wyvern or Tec Seating have replied to my e-mails, i sent them both 2 in case of any problems. I have now contacted Swift Leisure and asked them . Anyone got any more ideas, i am not looking for anything very out of the ordinary am i?


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of businesses are simply not that web/ email savvy - have you tried phoning them?
I found Tek to be excellent when I damaged a Mercedes armrest - they actually told me how to effect a repair - knowing it was costing them a sale.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I've had dealings with Wyvern, and found them to be incredibly helpful - but I would suggest phoning them - ask for Tony. As Russell says, many small businesses aren't that web-savvy, and I found that Wyvern don't do email terribly efficiently - they are much better with motorhomes than computers,

Rick

Tel: 01749 346063 (this their number, not mine, just in case you were wondering!!)


----------

